# Disease?



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

I've got a red male platy with 2 female platies 3 neon tetras and a betta fish. the red male platys skin/scales look sort of leathery or wrinkly. is this a disease or is it just old age? (I got him from petco)


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

My guess would be old age since I've never heard of a disease that makes them look wrinkly. Is he acting and looking normal besides this?


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes other than that he seems normal.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

As long as he continues to act and look normal besides the wrinkles I wouldn't worry.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrinkled doesn't sound normal. Could be an old healed injury. So we can rule out disease, can you post the answers to these questions in this thread? Please answer as many of these questions as you can when seeking help


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

he's in a 10 gallon tank with 2 female platies 3 neon tetras and betta

tank is around 79 degrees F right know

tank is not heated yet but its summer and hot I will get a heater win it gets colder.

no airstone

fed fish flakes maybe changing to pellets


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

We also need information like ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings as well as water hardness and pH. All of these are important.


----------

